# كلمة السر للدخول الى مواقع المجلات العلمية



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه مشاركة من الاخ زاد أحمد جزاه الله خيراً , وهي صالحة بشكل مؤقت الى أن يتم إلغاء كلمة السر أو الباسوورد من الموقع

((إنتهت فاعلية الرابط بتأريخ 13/1/2010))

بعد الدخول الى هذا الموقع

*http://libproxy.umflint.edu:2048*


*يطلب منك *

*اسم المستخدم : ngrala*
*كلمة السر : 007tamrac*

وبعدها تدخل وتحمل ما تشاء من مواقع المجلات العلمية


----------



## محمود مصطفى عبده (6 يوليو 2009)

*للهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (13 يناير 2010)

اللهم آمين آمين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يناير 2010)

[SIZE=+3]UM-Flint Library Resources[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Available to students, faculty, and staff[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+2]** Sorry, login failed * *[/SIZE]

*Warning: 10 failures in 5 minutes will result in a 15 minute block for your uniqname* 


يبدو ان الموقع لايستجيب لرمز المستخدم
وكلمة السر .​


----------



## م.عماد ك (13 يناير 2010)

نعم أخي الموقع لا يستجيب
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

كما ذكرت في مشاركتي الأولى, فإن كلمة السر والموقع صالح لفترة مؤقتة, وأعتذر لعدم توافر أي مواقع أخرى لدي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يناير 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذه مشاركة من الاخ زاد أحمد جزاه الله خيراً , وهي صالحة بشكل مؤقت الى أن يتم إلغاء كلمة السر أو الباسوورد من الموقع
> 
> ...


 


anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما ذكرت في مشاركتي الأولى, فإن كلمة السر والموقع صالح لفترة مؤقتة, وأعتذر لعدم توافر أي مواقع أخرى لدي


 

الأخ المشرف المهندس أنس
مشكور .. وقد سبقنا الكثير.. 
فجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك 
وجزى الأخ المهندس زاد أحمد خيراً..​ 
ومعذرة فقد تم إغلاق الموضوع لعدم فاعلية الرابط .​


----------

